

BOS Ice Tea from South Africa has an unbelievably good website - jorangreef
http://bosicetea.com

======
moontear
Do you work for them?

The design of the website is visually quite appealing, but a total no-go in
today's world is a business website _totally_ based on Flash. I'm no flash-
hater, but the webpage in question is excluding a lot of people by using
flash-only.

I also made sure to navigate around the page, which proved particularly
difficult because the navigational elements are very hard to find within the
flowers (same color, same style). One should not try to find navigation
elements, they should just be _there_ and pop out.

------
slater
It's like their PHB said "you know what's never been done before? a ROUND
website! Make it so!"

------
jorangreef
Be sure to navigate around from the front page to see the amount of care
that's gone into the individual interfaces.

------
getonit
You're right, I don't believe that's a good website. It's all gimmick.

